
Australian Gun amnesty: Rocket launcher, automatic rifles among 57K firearms - IntronExon
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-03-01/gun-amnesty-sees-57,000-firearms-handed-in-across-country/9495440
======
masonic
Actual title: "Gun amnesty: Rocket launcher, automatic rifles among 57,000
firearms handed in"

which itself is clickbaity, given that only 18,000 were actually "handed in"
for good, with the other 39,000 going right back out either to their existing
owners or back into the market.

